# elegant sweater pattern



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2020

just read thru this free tahki pattern for a cardigan. it's simplicity feels very elegant to me and the pattern uses some interesting but simple techniques. think some people will like it, too.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's gorgeous! Thanks..


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2020
> 
> just read thru this free tahki pattern for a cardigan. it's simplicity feels very elegant to me and the pattern uses some interesting but simple techniques. think some people will like it, too.


In looking through this pattern it reads like a person knits the cable looking strip separately then attach it. Am I reading this correctly? Can't tell if it has a collar on it or not.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

How lovely. Thank you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

guen12 said:


> In looking through this pattern it reads like a person knits the cable looking strip separately then attach it. Am I reading this correctly? Can't tell if it has a collar on it or not.


That is my understanding as well


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It really is a lovely jacket.
Hannet


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice. Thanks


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I downloaded this one, too. It's on my to-do list now!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Another in my 'to do' list.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing, nice jacket


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is pretty, thanks!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for link.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link very nice pattern


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Love it. Thank you for sharing your "find" with us all.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I like the Oprah but it involves too much sewing together. Think might make the Shakespeare


----------



## knitmoore (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol: Thanks for the pattern link, I've just added that pattern to my christmas gift list!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern link.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, there are some beautiful patterns on this site.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Loverly...thanks for the link.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

A beautiful pattern, thank you.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

thank you for sharing this link.Did anyone else look at all the free patterns on this site,some stunning ones there.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

LOVE IT!! Thank you :thumbup:


----------

